# Is this a rat or a squirrel?



## Theguardian720 (Jul 13, 2017)

So I looked out back this morning and saw big clumps of what looked like lint in the grass. When I went later to look closer I saw it was a bunch of hair/fur and lying beside it was the torn up bodies of two rats/squirrels?

I had rat problems outside the house a few months back and had exterminators come who laid traps but no traps ever got any rats and we haven’t seen any sign of them since. The traps are still out there.

So I’m not sure if these are the bodies of rats or squirrels. I see no rat tails and the clumps of fur make me think maybe those are the furry tails of squirrels. But then it looked like there was a burrow near the area, so I thought it must be rats, but when I looked closer it didn’t appear that it was a burrow and just a divot in the grass. I’m not sure. 

I live in Long Island, NY by the way so squirrels are common around here. 

Also, what could have killed them like this?

***I’m going to post the pics but be warned they are somewhat gruesome, so maybe don’t look if you are squeamish****













.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Look like something found a rabbit nest and feasted on the babies.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I concur with @joed. 

Something appears to have eaten very well.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

The Bobcat was there!


----------

